# Chloe Paddington or Paraty?



## ElenaWan

How are you going to pick between a Paddington and a Paraty?  Can't make up my mine?


----------



## papertiger

I have a Bay and a Paddy. The Paraty is kinda between the 2, but for me Paddy is the classic


----------



## fayden

Both have cons. Paddy is fairly heavy especially the regular size. The Paraty had owned two but did not like the rolled edges.


----------



## Jaime

I no longer have either but I think I'd pick the paddy. It's a classic. The paraty I had trouble with the longer strap broke early on. Had it repaired but too scared to ever use it. And the noise of the handles where the metal hit metal and they'd constantly get tangled up etc. I was glad to see the back of it in the end. The paddys I moved on because I just didn't use them. Had two medium and a baby for a while.


----------



## Roie55

go with your requirements for use. 
Paraty: lighter, roomier, has a long strap
Paddy, heavier, generally no long strap, there were only a few with it.


----------



## Vintage_chloe_lover

I regretted selling my khaki paddy a few years ago ... It's such a aesthetically pleasing handbag ...I'm now waiting on delivery from designer exchange consignment.... Picked up a black paddu and brown bay bag for less than £200 for the pair. Both look fairly well looked after ... Will do a clean and restore on then


----------



## hlh0904

Paddy is a classic. It is also unique and sturdy. I don't mind the weight. Have a deep love for the chunky padlock. The bag is substantial and it needs a big lock on it to match the density of the leather,

Paraty is unique as well. The leather is dense. I love the shape of the bag. Great design. I know many look at it as a trend bag, but I think it is a classic as well. 

Chloe has the most feminine and unique designs.


----------



## Grande Latte

I vote for Paraty. I have two both in python. 

The Paddy might be cool design-wise, but I couldn't handle the weight and ended up selling mine.


----------



## maris.crane

I think if I would do it over again, I would've purchased a Mini Paddington over my regular Elephant Paddington back in '08 if they had been available. Less heavy, still an it bag, and I kinda think the wide loaf design of the bag is what makes it dated.

I don't love the Paraty, so voting Paddington.


----------



## shyla14

paraty for ease of use and design.


----------



## CashmereFiend

I love, LOVE Paraty. That’s definitely my vote.


----------



## midniteluna

Definitely a paddy! I have a preloved mini paddington, don't use it much but such an aesthetically pleasing bag!


----------



## Pippitt

the paddy  cos i have one and i love it


----------



## htx1234

Paraty


----------

